# Military Getting Out And Needs Info



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey everyone. I am coming up on the completion of 4 years active duty with the Army. I would like to get out and get into LE, but I'm clueless with where I need to start. I have about 30 credits in general studies and will continue with my schooling when I return home. Any help or info where I can start would be much appreciated. Thanks. -Mike :85565:


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

MilitaryMike said:


> Hey everyone. I am coming up on the completion of 4 years active duty with the Army. I would like to get out and get into LE, but I'm clueless with where I need to start. I have about 30 credits in general studies and will continue with my schooling when I return home. Any help or info where I can start would be much appreciated. Thanks. -Mike :85565:


Mike, 
Two things...first and FOREMOST...remove your name and personal info from your signature, these forums are public and all kinds of weirdos read them and can see that info. You never know who you'll be dealing with in a year from now when you are on the job, and they can look back in the archives for this post.

Second...once you get out, will you be returning home to MA? Did you take the Civil Service test in April? Are you looking for a job in TX or MA once you are out?

Best of luck!


----------

